# Mac OS Lion : Le look d'iCal et du Carnet d'Adresses



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

À la réception de ces deux nouvelles versions livrées avec Mac OS Lion, j'ai probablement été dans les premiers à changer leur look.

À propos de Mac OS Lion, la laideur et le mauvais goût d'iCal et du Carnet d'Adresses ont au moins le mérite de mettre d'accord une très grande majorité de personnes sur ce sujet.

Pourtant, après quelques jours, sans que je sache pourquoi, j'ai remis tous les paramètres de Mac OS Lion tels qu'Apple les propose (cela dépasse donc largement le cadre de la customisation où je ne démordrais pas d'une barre des menus noire et d'un dock minimaliste) et j'ai remis l'interface proposée par Apple pour iCal et le Carnet d'Adresses.

Vous trouvez iCal et Carnet d'Adresses de mauvais goût ?

Tant pis pour vous, voici un florilège de citations à propos de l'extrême valeur du mauvais goût, pour vous montrer à quoi vous manquez et pour lequel je remercie Apple si attaché au design de m'avoir éclairé.

«Ce quil y a denivrant dans le mauvais goût, cest le plaisir aristocratique de déplaire.» 
Charles Baudelaire

«Le mauvais goût a autant de droit que le bon goût.» Friedrich Nietzsche

"Le mauvais goût a fait beaucoup plus de millionnaires que le bout goût." Charles Bukowski

" Reussir à atteindre une harmonie dans le mauvais goût est l'apogée de l'élégance" Jean Genet.

"Le bon goût est la mort de l'art" David Lachapelle.

"C'est le bon goût et uniquement le bon goût qui possède le pouvoir de stériliser et qui est toujours le premier handicap à la créativité." Salvador Dali.

"Le bon goût est le premier refuge du non créatif. C'est le dernier recours de l'artiste." Marshall Mcluhan.

"Le mauvais goût n'existe pas, mais la norme le pousse à exister. " Vincent Gury.

"La vulgarité est un ingrédient très important...tant qu'il s'y trouve de la vitalité." Diana Vreeland.


"Im not saying that popular taste is bad so that whats left over from the bad taste is good: Im saying that whats left over is probably bad, but if you can take it and make it good or at least interesting, then youre not wasting as much as you would otherwise." Andy Warhol.

"Taste is made of a thousand distastes." Paul Valery.

"Je préfère le mauvais gout à l'absence totale de gout."
John Galliano.

"To me bad taste is what entertainment is about."
John Waters.

Je poste ce sujet dans Customisation, c'est absolument volontaire de ma part.


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Chacun a le droit d'avoir un goût de chiottes différent du voisin.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Chacun a le droit d'avoir un goût de chiottes différent du voisin.



N'y aurait-il donc *jamais* de fautes de goût ?


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> N'y aurait-il donc *jamais* de fautes de goût ?



Ce n'est qu'une question de goût, donc subjectif.
D'ailleurs,comme tu l'as  certainement remarqué, c'est toujours le voisin qui a un goût de chiottes.


----------



## drs (13 Août 2011)

je l'ai relu trois fois, je ne vois toujours pas le but de ce post !


----------



## wath68 (13 Août 2011)

Bah, avant que Lion ne sorte, je suis persuadé que certains auraient donné n'importe quoi pour avoir iCal et Carnet d'Adresses avec le look actuel.

Comme quoi, les gouts et les couleurs blablabla


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> je l'ai relu trois fois, je ne vois toujours pas le but de ce post !



Ce n'est pas grave. 

Mon idée que je souhaitais transmettre au travers de ce post est peut-être d'abord tenter de comprendre les choix d'Apple avant de les rejeter sans autre forme de procès et de les modifier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Bah, avant que Lion ne sorte, je suis persuadé que certains auraient donné n'importe quoi pour avoir iCal et Carnet d'Adresses avec le look actuel.
> 
> Comme quoi, les gouts et les couleurs blablabla



Tu as raison, chacun ses goûts ! Ce qui est une manière de conclure.

Ce lien ouvert depuis le mois d'avril et qui permet de disposer sous SL des icônes du Finder de Mac OS Lion a eu quelque succès !

http://www.designkindle.com/2011/04/14/os-x-lion-sidebar-icons/

Ce que je mets en parallèle avec les nombreux posts au sujet de cette barre du Finder, que j'ai changée pour la mettre couleur puis tout comme iCal et le Carnet d'Adresses, remis comme à l'origine tel que c'était proposé par Apple.


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas grave.
> 
> Mon idée que je souhaitais transmettre au travers de ce post est peut-être d'abord tenter de comprendre les choix d'Apple avant de les rejeter sans autre forme de procès et de les modifier.
> 
> ...


Amen.
 Sinon, tu t'ennuies ce matin ? ^^


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

C'est sans doute cela, tu as raison : 

l'ennui de certaines choses, le temps mitigé, une hernie discale qui me fait horriblement souffrir, la reproduction accélérée des amibes péruviennes par temps chaud, la rétractilité des serres des oiseaux rapaces, mes tomates qui pourrissent par le bas, les potirons qui ont été bouffés par les sangliers, du coup l'interface d'iCal me paraît être d'une beauté à couper le souffle.
Rien qu'un rendez-vous avec le docteur banania jusqu'au 29 août et 12 qui s'enchaînent ensuite la première semaine.
Tu as raison, c'est sûrement l'ennui, c'est certain.
:sick:


----------



## drs (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> une hernie discale qui me fait horriblement souffrir



j'en ai une double et j'ai testé la balnéothérapie et les séances d'abdo par les jambes, c'est miraculeux... bon certes, j'aurais fait pas loin de 80 séances de kiné au final, mais je regrette pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Je me fais opérer jeudi...

Quant aux Kinés.... si tu savais ce que j'en pense !


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> une hernie discale qui me fait horriblement souffrir



J'ai toujours dit que les iPads étaient trop lourds.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

:modo:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Nietzsche et Custo dans le même message, tu fumes de la bonne .


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> :modo:



Tu dis ça parce que ton hernie discale te fait horriblement souffrir.
 D'ailleurs les iPod nano sont aussi beaucoup trop lourds


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

@cOrentin
Je prends du Lamaline © : Paracétamol 300mg, Caféine 30mg et Poudre d'Opium 10mg, vendu sous ordonnance.

Je devrais arrêter, tu crois ? Ou augmenter les doses...

Ceci étant, la moquette de Cupertino n'a pas l'air d'être de la daube non plus


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> @cOrentin
> Je prends du Lamaline © : Paracétamol 300mg, Caféine 30mg et Poudre d'Opium 10mg, vendu sous ordonnance.
> 
> Je devrais arrêter, tu crois ? Ou augmenter les doses...
> ...


Augmente, augmente


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Ne surtout pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Si l'opération se passe bien, plus besoin...

Après 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/73394.png/


----------



## drs (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je me fais opérer jeudi...
> 
> Quant aux Kinés.... si tu savais ce que j'en pense !



j'en pensais la même chose. Mais j'en ai trouvé un vraiment bien. Il est vrai qu'à priori, je ne suis pas au même niveau que toi. Bon courage pour ton opération et reviens nous vite en pleine forme


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Merci


----------

